
New FCC Chair Is Screwing Everything Up as Fast as He Can - evo_9
http://gizmodo.com/trumps-new-fcc-chair-is-screwing-everything-up-as-fast-1791982230
======
chmaynard
The Congress and the President can pass retrograde legislation and issue silly
executive orders, but we must not let this game of legal cat and mouse
discourage us and distract us from our primary objective: to persuade a
majority of Americans to REMOVE TRUMP FROM OFFICE AS QUICKLY AS POSSIBLE.

~~~
myrandomcomment
Trump is an ass but what he is doing is within the framework of his power. Of
course we should protest and use the courts when he over steps his bounds.
Remember he is the legally elected Pesident. If he takes an action that
warrants an impeachment then so be it, but it would not be good for the
country. He was elected because the large major that dislike him did not do
their duty and vote and we have only ourself to blame. Take a look at the
voter turn out in the swing states for President Obama vs this election. The
deamcrates lost because they played badly.

I refuse to act like one of those that said President Obama was not their
president. 2 wrongs do not make a right.

Fight, protest, call and write your congressmen. Do something.

~~~
chmaynard
I am advocating for removal because Trump is so clearly unfit for this role.
The US Constitution provides a number of checks on Presidential power,
including at least two ways to remove a President from office. They are both
highly political, in the sense that Congressional politicians decide whether
to invoke them. That means we must persuade as many Americans as possible that
he must be removed. If pressure grows strong enough, the politicians will
respond.

Further, I argue that time is of the essence. Remember, the Third Reich
consolidated its power relatively quickly after the Germans elected them in
1932. My understanding is that within five months the dictatorship was
essentially in place.

~~~
myrandomcomment
See the issue here is that a huge number of Americans voted for him and he won
the election. Your opinion that he is unfit for office is not held by around
half the public. I think he is unfit also but he has not done anything so
egregious that he can be removed. No mater how smart we think we are our
opinion here is no more valid then those that voted for him. This talk of the
Nazis is silly. To start, the courts have already overridden his travel ban
and the agency's that have to enforce it implemented the orders of the court.
Second his own party is likely to moderate his actions as there already
dissent on the imagination issue and budget issues (he was criticized by his
own part about his comments on the court ruling). Third he same group of
people that voted for him have an absolute independent view and will turn on
him like a rabid wolf if he tried to implement any orders that where needed to
turn this county into a dictatorship. Forth the military would not follow
those orders period (I having served can assure you of that). This is
polictical theater in the worse way.

------
davesque
This just goes to illustrate what is, outwardly, one of the core values of
conservative politicians in the US: trust in the market. The problem is, the
market tends to stratify people by means, which goes against the good
"Christian" value of generosity -- Christianity, of course, being something
that American conservatives hold dear, although selectively as everyone can
see.

~~~
posix_compliant
> the market tends to stratify people by means

Could you elaborate on this comment? What are the different stratifications?

